# Is there a better alternative to the Korg Nano Kontrol?



## midiman

I am wondering if there is a better alternative to the Korg Nano Kontrol. Would love to hear what people on this forum use. Thanks.


----------



## anp27

midiman said:


> I am wondering if there is a better alternative to the Korg Nano Kontrol.


Honestly I don't think you're going to get anything better than the nanoKontrol2 especially for that price point. If you're willing to spend a little bit more you could get the Akai MIDIMix. It has 2 more lanes of knobs but this makes the unit slightly bigger than the nanoKontrol2 as well. If price or form factor isn't an issue then I guess the MIDIMix is a good alternative. Personally I love my nanoKontrol2.


----------



## R. Soul

If you don't mind going the 2nd hand route, you can probably pick up a Behringer BCF-2000 for $100.
It's old but quite sturdy.


----------



## N.Caffrey

I was looking into nano kontrol 2 yesterday. Will they ever release a 3rd version?


----------



## Shredoverdrive

Got myself a second hand korg nanokontrol studio. The jogwheel is a nice addition. Overall, once passed the PITA configuration process, I have been very satisfied with it.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Not at the price or size. I always thought it was strange that there’s barely any crossover between the manufacturers and products. If you want the form factor, Nano is where it’s at. If you can get used to the short throw, it’s fantastic for the money. 

Novation Launch Control XL is an obvious next step. Go further and there’s the new Studiologic Mixface.


----------



## Akarin

I have a nanoKontrol and I replaced it with the TouchOSC app where I could design my own faders (with a much longer run). If you don't mind using a touchscreen, it's the most cost effective and most portable solution I found.


----------



## Vonk

Akarin said:


> I have a nanoKontrol and I replaced it with the TouchOSC app where I could design my own faders (with a much longer run). If you don't mind using a touchscreen, it's the most cost effective and most portable solution I found.


That was the best way for me too. Page for faders, plus keyboard layout for keyswitching. All on a phone that fits neatly at one end of my main keyboard.


----------



## Akarin

Vonk said:


> That was the best way for me too. Page for faders, plus keyboard layout for keyswitching. All on a phone that fits neatly at one end of my main keyboard.



Same! I have it both on phone and iPad. With a 3rd page for resetting CCs to 0, 64, 127


----------



## storyteller

*Another option: *Behringer X-Touch Mini runs $49 and has eight infinity knobs and one 60mm fader. The fader has a longer throw than the Korg and the knobs are true infinity knobs, unlike the Korg. There is also a layer function which means with a button press, every knob and fader is mapped to an alternate CC. There are also 16 buttons. So it functions as if it has 32 buttons, 16 knobs, and 2 faders (just not simultaneously).


----------



## midiman

How about the Palette Aluminum Starter Control Surface Kit? Has anyone tried this. I saw it in a Christian Hanson video. Looks interesting to me. It has longer lanes so should be more precise. It costs about $250 to have two faders, but that's all I need. The Nano Kontrol is OK, but for me it does not provide enough detail as the faders are very small...


----------



## Solarsentinel

midiman said:


> How about the Palette Aluminum Starter Control Surface Kit? Has anyone tried this. I saw it in a Christian Hanson video. Looks interesting to me. It has longer lanes so should be more precise. It costs about $250 to have two faders, but that's all I need. The Nano Kontrol is OK, but for me it does not provide enough detail as the faders are very small...


Perhaps a good alternative but what a cost !!!


----------



## Hywel

midiman said:


> How about the Palette Aluminum Starter Control Surface Kit? Has anyone tried this. I saw it in a Christian Hanson video. Looks interesting to me. It has longer lanes so should be more precise. It costs about $250 to have two faders, but that's all I need. The Nano Kontrol is OK, but for me it does not provide enough detail as the faders are very small...


I looked into using this system for Cubase but there isn't as yet any specific software integration for it and the software work round looked a bit complex (well for me anyway).


----------



## Grégory Betton

I’m personally using the faderfox UC4. A bit more pricey, but tiny, solid and compact.


----------



## Grégory Betton

Grégory Betton said:


> I’m personally using the faderfox UC4. A bit more pricey, but tiny, solid and compact.



And now there's this one too: http://faderfox.de/mx12.html.

400 EUR VAT excluded, so perhaps out of your budget, but might interesting for other folks around here.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Hywel said:


> I looked into using this system for Cubase but there isn't as yet any specific software integration for it and the software work round looked a bit complex (well for me anyway).



I have a BCF 2000 for my main rig, but I bought a Palette Gear for travelling with my laptop and it's embarrassingly simple to set up. One of the easiest bits of kit ever....


----------



## Mikael Adle

Keith McMillen K-board.

Edit: I read nano key 2.

Anyhow, McMillen have some interesting products for this purpose worth checking.


----------



## midiman

In the end I went with the Nakedboard and I am very satisfied with it. It is far better then the Korg Nano Kontrol and just a bit more expensive. 


https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html


----------



## Michael Antrum

Apparently Behringer are releasing an updated model of the BCR2000 - The BCR32.

I do hope they do the BCF2000 too....


----------



## jamie8

i use a old emulator e4k 76 note , it has 4 sliders that are smooth plus a "thumby" button ... for well anything. just put any plugin in cc learn move the fader and all good !


----------



## Michael Antrum

I wonder if the draw bars on my Nord Electro 6D 76 can be used to control CC’s..... Probably not, but I’m going to check....


----------



## Crossroads

R. Soul said:


> If you don't mind going the 2nd hand route, you can probably pick up a Behringer BCF-2000 for $100.
> It's old but quite sturdy.


Behringer BCF2000 is unique in it's price point. It's the best midi controller for CC's and motorized faders in that price range. It also has 100mm faders, quite rare these days without spending a ton on custom build hardware. It also has concave faders, really nice for controlling multiple CC's at once. It is pretty much a perfect midi controller, and dirt cheap.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Personally, I can't do without my nanoKontrol2. I did try touchOSC and OpenStageControl with a tablet, but both made Cubase crash more often and caused wierd issues (volume or panning change each time I'd select a track, etc). Ironically, nanoKontrol2 use mostly the same Generic Remote as I used for the touch version, but it's super stable with the hardware controller. 

That being said, I use the nanoKontrol2 for much more than just the sliders. I mapped a bunch of shortcuts to the buttons (show/hide mixers, lanes, show VST, duplicate track, add track presets, etc) so I can cover as much ground as I did with the touch panel. 

I also coupled it with a nanoKey2 which is covering C-2 to C0 so my expression maps keyswitch are always accessible without having to change octaves on my main keyboard.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Two good things about the Nano:
Concave faders!
The short throw means you can rest your palm on the desk yet still have the full range of movement. The trade-off (imo) of longer faders is that your arm is generally suspended in use. You do get finer control though.


----------



## Pier

I think nobody has mentioned the InTech controllers:






https://intech.studio/shop/pbf4
It only has 4 faders, but does anyone else really use more than that?

It's more expensive than the Korg, but looks much better built. The faders are only 30mm which might be an issue.


----------



## es175

Grizzlymv said:


> Personally, I can't do without my nanoKontrol2. I did try touchOSC and OpenStageControl with a tablet, but both made Cubase crash more often and caused wierd issues (volume or panning change each time I'd select a track, etc). Ironically, nanoKontrol2 use mostly the same Generic Remote as I used for the touch version, but it's super stable with the hardware controller.
> 
> That being said, I use the nanoKontrol2 for much more than just the sliders. I mapped a bunch of shortcuts to the buttons (show/hide mixers, lanes, show VST, duplicate track, add track presets, etc) so I can cover as much ground as I did with the touch panel.
> 
> I also coupled it with a nanoKey2 which is covering C-2 to C0 so my expression maps keyswitch are always accessible without having to change octaves on my main keyboard.


Hi Grizzlymv,

I have just bought a nanoKontrol2, and have been having quite an issue getting it ("sort of,") working. I'm using an older version of Cubase 5. I tried the Generic Remote, but it didn't seem to work, so I switched to "Mackie Control," and it "kind of works," but it seems quite a bit limited compared to the Generic Remote settings/options.

And so I can only get certain things to work at present. For one, I have to use NOTE names in the Korg Editor app to get any of the transport stuff working at all. See my screenshot below.

TRANSPORT BUTTONS WORKING:
Rewind
FastForward
Stop
Play
Record.

TRANSPORT BUTTONS NOT WORKING:
Track <
Track > (I believe the two track buttons switch the groups of tracks from 1-8 then 9-16 then 17-24.)
Cycle
Set Marker
Previous Marker
Next Marker.

FADERS/SLIDERS WORKING:
(All the Faders assigned to Midi CC Messages.)

BUTTONS & KNOBS NOT WORKING:
All Record, Mute, Solo buttons
All Rotary Knobs at top of faders.


* When I set the nano app to Note Names it does in fact show what they are in the nano app when I click on the correspond "squares," near each button, but when I set them up as that, the only ones that work are the basic transport controls mentioned above.

* I also tried using Midi Ox app, but it just shows "Control Change" when in CC' mode on nano app, when I hit the buttons on the nano kontroller itself. If I switch it to Note names on nano app, it shows Note names in the Midi-Ox but they don't work.

Perhaps you can send the xml Generic Remote file? It's just a text file, I've edited them easily before.
Also what are your basic settings in the Korg Nano App while using the Generic Remote in Cubase?


----------



## Grizzlymv

es175 said:


> Hi Grizzlymv,
> 
> I have just bought a nanoKontrol2, and have been having quite an issue getting it ("sort of,") working. I'm using an older version of Cubase 5. I tried the Generic Remote, but it didn't seem to work, so I switched to "Mackie Control," and it "kind of works," but it seems quite a bit limited compared to the Generic Remote settings/options.
> 
> And so I can only get certain things to work at present. For one, I have to use NOTE names in the Korg Editor app to get any of the transport stuff working at all. See my screenshot below.
> 
> TRANSPORT BUTTONS WORKING:
> Rewind
> FastForward
> Stop
> Play
> Record.
> 
> TRANSPORT BUTTONS NOT WORKING:
> Track <
> Track > (I believe the two track buttons switch the groups of tracks from 1-8 then 9-16 then 17-24.)
> Cycle
> Set Marker
> Previous Marker
> Next Marker.
> 
> FADERS/SLIDERS WORKING:
> (All the Faders assigned to Midi CC Messages.)
> 
> BUTTONS & KNOBS NOT WORKING:
> All Record, Mute, Solo buttons
> All Rotary Knobs at top of faders.
> 
> 
> * When I set the nano app to Note Names it does in fact show what they are in the nano app when I click on the correspond "squares," near each button, but when I set them up as that, the only ones that work are the basic transport controls mentioned above.
> 
> * I also tried using Midi Ox app, but it just shows "Control Change" when in CC' mode on nano app, when I hit the buttons on the nano kontroller itself. If I switch it to Note names on nano app, it shows Note names in the Midi-Ox but they don't work.
> 
> Perhaps you can send the xml Generic Remote file? It's just a text file, I've edited them easily before.
> Also what are your basic settings in the Korg Nano App while using the Generic Remote in Cubase?


Hi es175,
Here's my file. I did them in Cubase 10.5 so I'm not sure if there will be some compatibility issues with your version. My Korg config is also slightly different as I changed it to match the CC I wanted to use. But since you already know how to get into the Korg config, it would be easy to either adjust it, or to edit the generic control to match your korg config. Good luck




also make sure to select the nanoKontrol2 in the Cubase generic remote config


----------



## easyrider

Faderport 8 or 16 in midi mode....

Awsome DAW controller then switch to midi mode on the fly for Dynamics and Expression....

I also use a foot controller for two handed stuff....


----------



## Loïc D

SL Mixface all the way.
Small, 9 faders, fully assignable, presets, hot DAW/CC switch control, locator & transport buttons, 4 zones per preset, works in USB or Bluetooth, can operate on batteries.


----------



## Jack Weaver

I had a nanoKontrol2 that I eventually got working with Logic (after owning an original nanoKey). Then it broke. So I got a new one. Remembering how difficult it was to get working originally I had some qualms about getting another one, but I did - two weeks ago. I've spent 'way too much time trying to make the new one work.

I finally got it working and then two days later it decided to stop working. By working, I mean simply assigning cc numbers to the faders and knobs and having Logic see those cc numbers every time I start my DAW. You know, simple stuff to do basic work.

Now, two weeks into unsuccessfully trying to make the second nanoKontrol2 work I got the *Icon iControls*.

I loaded up its iMap software, programmed the cc's to the faders and knobs and opened Logic.
*Worked first time.* No need to play around with Control Surface Preferences or Setup inside of Logic.

It has 9 faders instead of 8 like the Korg nanoKontrol2, with 4 layers so I can now have 9 faders & 9 knobs with different cc setups each for Spitfiire, VSL, MSS or whatever.

I really like this device. Great deal for *$99*.

I have a Korg nanoKey2 that has worked just fine since Day One. There are just simply some problems with the nanoKontrol2.

Back to work now - happily.

.


----------



## es175

Grizzlymv said:


> Hi es175,
> Here's my file. I did them in Cubase 10.5 so I'm not sure if there will be some compatibility issues with your version. My Korg config is also slightly different as I changed it to match the CC I wanted to use. But since you already know how to get into the Korg config, it would be easy to either adjust it, or to edit the generic control to match your korg config. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also make sure to select the nanoKontrol2 in the Cubase generic remote config



Hi Grizzlymv,

Thanks so much for your quick reply. I'll give this a go later this evening when I get back into the studio. I just joined a couple days back, and the folks here have been truly helpful.

Thanks again!
es175


----------



## xanderscores

There's also the *Sensel Morph* which is a cool gagdet if you have little space and want flexibility. I use it for keyswitches on very low octaves. It's a bit costly though.






Sensel Morph


The Sensel Morph is the world's most expressive, portable, and versatile controller. With hot-swappable overlays, you can make music, edit video, and much more.




morph.sensel.com


----------



## Jiffster

I've been in the market for something for a while - the mid-high end bracket seems pretty slim pickin! Currently looking at the icon m+ (probably too big for my needs) or the X+ if it's functional as a standalone without the m+ (which I think it is!?)


----------



## halo13245

These look really nice: https://michigansynthworks.com/products/8m-fader-bank-with-cv-i2c-and-midi

Although I haven’t personally bought one.

I also recently came across this DIY: https://github.com/16n-faderbank/16n


----------



## Shubus

Have now sent my nanocontrol studio to the junk bin since there is no driver for BigSur. It was extremely useful before the MacOS upgrade to 64 bit only apps. Alas.....


----------



## Grégory Betton

Shubus said:


> Have now sent my nanocontrol studio to the junk bin since there is no driver for BigSur. It was extremely useful before the MacOS upgrade to 64 bit only apps. Alas.....


That’s a shame there is no 64 bit support. It was however working with Catalina, wasn’t it?

I’m personally now using the naked board mc8 and am very happy with it but it’s just faders though.



https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html


----------



## jbuhler

Shubus said:


> Have now sent my nanocontrol studio to the junk bin since there is no driver for BigSur. It was extremely useful before the MacOS upgrade to 64 bit only apps. Alas.....


My NanoKontrol Studio was working with Catalina last time I checked, and Catalina is 64bit... (I can't double check now because my studio is undergoing construction.)


----------



## Alex Fraser

Shubus said:


> Have now sent my nanocontrol studio to the junk bin since there is no driver for BigSur. It was extremely useful before the MacOS upgrade to 64 bit only apps. Alas.....


You don’t need the driver anymore if you’re using the nanos for midi CC and only require the editor.

That’s the case for the non studio models - have you checked it’s the same for the studio?


----------



## jbuhler

Alex Fraser said:


> You don’t need the driver anymore if you’re using the nanos for midi CC and only require the editor.
> 
> That’s the case for the non studio models - have you checked it’s the same for the studio?


This is true for me on Catalina, and I have the studio. I'm also still on Logic 10.5.1. In fact, I don't think it required the driver since I acquired it, even when using it in Mackie mode with Studio One. I had to install the plugin when I wanted to use it to control the mixer in Logic, but ultimately decided that wasn't the best use for it, so I uninstalled the plugin.


----------



## Mornats

I've got a Maschine Jam that I've set up to have CC1, CC11, CC21 and another (for the variation in Spitfire libraries such as Orchestral Swarm) on the touch strips. The step sequencer buttons also default to the range that most key switches are in so I can use those to swap articulations. It's quite handy if you don't mind the touch strips. The only main downside is that I have to throw the controller editor into midi mode which also puts my S61 keyboard into midi mode so I lose any KK functions and the light guide (which is very useful for keyboard ranges).


----------



## mybadmemory

Dan Keen recently reviewed this one:




And @companyofquail is also building something similar in this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ring-libraries-edit-w-photo-on-page-2.104469/

Then there’s of course also the palette gear and monogram.


----------



## Crossroads

Cheap 2nd hand and sturdy and easily customizable:


----------



## Pier

Shubus said:


> since there is no driver for BigSur


Huh?

AFAIK the NanoKontrol doesn't need any special driver as it's a class compliant device and uses the OS drivers.

Maybe you mean the configuration app by Korg? Indeed, according to Korg it only works up to Catalina.

See this chart:













https://www.korg.com/download/global/support/os/pdf/mac_compatibilitychart_KORG_en.pdf


----------



## SupremeFist

It's not officially support 


Pier said:


> Huh?
> 
> AFAIK the NanoKontrol doesn't need any special driver as it's a class compliant device and uses the OS drivers.
> 
> Maybe you mean the configuration app by Korg? Indeed, according to Korg it only works up to Catalina.
> 
> See this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.korg.com/download/global/support/os/pdf/mac_compatibilitychart_KORG_en.pdf


It's not officially supported but I can confirm it works on Big Sur, albeit with some annoying graphical glitches. (When changing the cc assignment of a fader, you have to watch the number on the graphical representation of the fader change because the number beside your mouse gets obscured by a flashing black square.)


----------



## pinki

The modular Mine S looks really good:









Mine S, your customizable controller - Specialwaves


Build your customizable controller! A unique modular surface able to handle multiple software and devices in a versatile, easy and efficient way.




special-waves.com


----------



## DCPImages

xanderscores said:


> There's also the *Sensel Morph* which is a cool gagdet if you have little space and want flexibility. I use it for keyswitches on very low octaves. It's a bit costly though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensel Morph
> 
> 
> The Sensel Morph is the world's most expressive, portable, and versatile controller. With hot-swappable overlays, you can make music, edit video, and much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morph.sensel.com


Sadly the Sensel Morph does not let you program midi note C-2 which for many sample libraries is the first articulation (eg in Spitfire it is usually Legato). This could be easily fixed with a software update but sensel seems stubbornly resistant to fixing what is a fatal flaw if you want to use the morph for articulations. Otherwise it would be a really very useful device.


----------



## DCPImages

Akarin said:


> I have a nanoKontrol and I replaced it with the TouchOSC app where I could design my own faders (with a much longer run). If you don't mind using a touchscreen, it's the most cost effective and most portable solution I found.


TouchOSC is great and very portable too. I love its flexibility. Wish it was velocity sensitive.


----------



## Russell Anderson

_Have you heard of the MIDI Ring?_


----------



## Pier

DCPImages said:


> TouchOSC is great and very portable too. I love its flexibility. Wish it was velocity sensitive.


It's great on macOS as you can connect your iPhone/iPad via USB which will create a Bonjour network and send OSC data through the cable.

To do that on Windows, you'd have to install iTunes which will install Bonjour. I've tried it over Wifi and it works, but it's not as responsive for fast movements. I do have pretty good Wifi.


----------



## SupremeFist

I'm looking at the Mixface: is it a considerable step up from the Nanokontrol (which I have and works fine) just in terms of the fader feel?


----------



## shropshirelad

Just got the Mixface & really like it. Fader throw and resistance is perfect for me ( I find long throw on Faderport 8 too long & too light). Took about a minute to set up with Cubase. Nice build quality too & includes a non- slip mat (nice touch).


----------

